# Inside TiVo + Channel Highlights gone again



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

As the thread title says - it has been reported.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Can we keep it like this?


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Hell yeah. Keep 'em away.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

My bedroom Tivo box also last night says it has no Tivo Suggestions until thumbs up and down is used.

Box has be running 44 days and I have used thumbs up & down.

Automan.


----------



## Mark Bennett (Sep 17, 2001)

Mine are back this morning


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

yeh i wish mine would stay away, the menu looks so much better without them and I never ever use them!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Channel Highlights still here - but 'Inside TiVo' gone

It has been reported.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

now fixed


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

DAMN!


----------



## Andy Leitch (Apr 30, 2005)

Whenever this problem arises, I'm amazed at how many people are happy about a reduced featureset.

Regardless of whether or not you use the Inside TiVo/Channel Highlights features.....TiVo must NOT be allowed to degrade the service.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes, but is a feature that _nobody uses_ worth anything anyway?


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

I don't like them missing either. TiVo Central looks very odd without them.


----------

